# kettlebells



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm looking at adding a kettle bell routine to my training, but I am amazed at the price at them. Is there any reason as to why they are sodding expensive?


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Im not totally sure, I think its got something to do with the fact they are cast iron?

I found some cheap ones awhile ago, but I have lost the link. If I find it ill let you know


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok cheers, yeah that could be the reason I suppose.


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

Worth it tho!


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

What price have you seen them for mate? what sizes are you needing?

Argos have some but there not that cheap really


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

I was looking at getting one around 24kg ish


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Cant really find one very cheap thats 24kg.

Think your lookin about 50 quid

http://www.londonkettlebells.com/kettlebells.html

they are worth every penny though mate


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I just ended up saving for my Bowflex 1090 ..


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

Some links, have a look and see if these help.

First link is cheapest 24kg for Â£40

http://www.newitts.com/product/IT014116/XLR8_Kettlebells.htm

http://www.connection-fitness.co.uk/category/Weight_Training/Kettle_Bells_97/Russian_Kettle_Bell__28kg/1196/index.aspx

http://www.pro-xsports.com/kettlebells/detail.asp?c_urn=939&urn=13538


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

if your gonna get some..it's worth paying out from someone like London Kettlebells I got some from Stan Pike - they are 16s and you add shot and they got to 25 or 26 but they are feckin massive not not practical - I can easily take my living room ceiling out with em ...had I got the proper one,s I would not have had this problem and could have worked out with the newport dvd's I have (Anthony Deligiou (sp)).


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

found this today, dunno if its any use to anyone.

http://www.blogcatalog.com/blog/all-round-strength-training/ded8b853a439b9d3d4e605ad5e0bf412


----------



## woodscreative (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for that razor. She's quite excited about her kettle bells.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Not worth getting cheapo ones, I have a 20k one that's got a horrible ridge on the handle from casting that makes it really difficult to use so it sits in a corner a lot of the time, tried persevering but it knackered my hands.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

SanshouMatt said:


> Not worth getting cheapo ones, I have a 20k one that's got a horrible ridge on the handle from casting that makes it really difficult to use so it sits in a corner a lot of the time, tried persevering but it knackered my hands.


Can you get a grinder on it ?


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

That's actually not a completely nuts idea and i do have anew grinder I've not tried out!


----------



## woodscreative (Aug 3, 2009)

Wrap the handle in gauz tape.

http://www.everlast.com/pogaboxof24r.html


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

SanshouMatt said:


> That's actually not a completely nuts idea and i do have anew grinder I've not tried out!


Good luck mate, happy safe grinding


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

woodscreative said:


> Wrap the handle in gauz tape.
> 
> http://www.everlast.com/pogaboxof24r.html


You don't want them too grippy otherwise they don't swing as they should.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

From what I remember when I done my "research" before buying mine (and I took the cheaper opnion and regret it) go to Dragondoor - basically, you want that design/make up they go try find them on a cheaper site - only one I could find was london kettlebells, you want them to be ergonomicably designed (trust me I have seen and used some bad ones), they should all be the same size no matter what weight they are - this allows you to use several whilst maybe super setting and circuits with bodyweight and without you having to mess your technique up to throw one that is massive in size to then previous one (hope that makes sense)...also, mine are starting to rust so you want em to have that laquer (sp) coating thing - mine where trew together and were even stuck to the box as the paint had not dried when they where shipped!!!. ..check out artofstrength for excellent workalong DVDs. 10 out of 10 for these babies in my personal opinion for middle of the road keep fit...and if you wanna push yourself just ignore his rep speed and do as much as you can in the time for each exercise (you'll know what I mean if you check out the site).:happy:


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

dont bother with all that!

way cheaper way is by an old army kit bag (around Â£8)

go to wikes and buy some sand (Â£1.49) (with some extra plastic bags)

drop the sand bag in the kit bag and u got yourself a 25kg wobbly, safe kettle bell(ish) thing


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

salmirza said:


> dont bother with all that!
> 
> way cheaper way is by an old army kit bag (around Â£8)
> 
> ...


haha have you tried this out???


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

of course i have dude! its way harder than kettlebells too


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

The man speaks the truth! The homemade sandbaggybellthing is pretty good, if you can find them there are some old smallish (kettlebell sized) rectangular canvas belt pouches (for ammo I guess) that have a handle on the top that could be adapted that most proper surplus shops seem to have going for about Â£1-50p a throw, may be worth trying?


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

I loving all the make-shift ideas, its great. How training should be done


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I assume you are aware of ross e - www.rossboxing etc???.

He is a star - he taught me how to make a medicine ball for Â£2 instead of paying Â£40....I like the idea of the sandbags - but as will all tools it has it's limits i.e you can't do 1 handed push ups etc over it - I am aware this is nit picking somewhat just want people to beware that each "tool" has it's plus and minsus..not having a go.:happy:


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Si, you got the link to the medicine ball thing? I've been looking for a decent guide on making them my last attempt was frankly rubbish and I really don't want to pay for one... yes, I'm cheap. But then you knew that!


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

I made one out of a basketball a few years ago mate an its still goin strong, sliced it down the side, filled it with sand, stuffed a few shopping bags inside the split, then wrapped a few shoppin bags right round the ball then lashed a load of gafa tape around it, weighs about 9kg


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Robk said:


> I made one out of a basketball a few years ago mate an its still goin strong, sliced it down the side, filled it with sand, stuffed a few shopping bags inside the split, then wrapped a few shoppin bags right round the ball then lashed a load of gafa tape around it, weighs about 9kg


Thats quite a good idea. Suppose if you wanted it heavyer you could soak the sand with water or put some old metal in middle of sand.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Rob's on the money (nice to speak to you again- other day mate, take it easy, enjoy your self if I don't C U before (you know what I mean)).

Get a basket ball from (say Tesco mine cost Â£2) cut an x in one bit only has to be about 2-3 inches long - fill with sand - can get it from the beach if your real cheap - I had sand left from my fish tank so used that, fill it up (give it a shake to bed it down and fill to the top - then glue x together (and I put some gaffer tape on the glue when it was drying - also stops it rolling over and getting stuck to the floor :laugh: that would be a riot in the middle of the living room), mine is about 1 year old - my cousin has played footy with it (for a laugh)  , I have done throws with it, dropped it, humped it the lot...it's still A1 - mine weighs a tonne- I will have to weight it one day...for now I'm better off not knowing how much I am doing abd slams with - ooo the pain.


----------

